
Ask HN: What Is Replacing MapReduce at Google? - elamje
I was reading the wikipedia for MapReduce today while I was working on a clojure problem and came across this:<p>By 2014, Google was no longer using MapReduce as their primary big data processing model,[11] and development on Apache Mahout had moved on to more capable and less disk-oriented mechanisms that incorporated full map and reduce capabilities<p>I&#x27;m not sure if I am missing something, but is MapReduce outdated now, and if so, what are the newest big data processing techniques?
======
dadoge
Dataflow + Flume
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/06/25/google_cloud_platfo...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/06/25/google_cloud_platform/)

Flume is the batch processing framework that replaced MapReduce and Millwheel
+ Dataflow added concepts like windowing, sessions etc for stream processing.

Flume is basically a smarter version of MapReduce, sorta similar to Spark in
how it handles lazy evaluation.

